
Study: Reinfection could not occur in SARS-CoV-2 infected rhesus macaques - rasengan
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.13.990226v1
======
rasengan
Rhesus Macaques is a type of monkey found in China. Researchers infected 3
monkeys who all exhibited weight loss, pneumonia and temperature increase. The
virus infected most of their organs within mere days.

All symptoms went away overtime. Upon reinjection of infection of two of the
monkeys with a third left out for control, there was a slight temperature gain
but overall no reinfection.

The paper concludes that we get immunity [1].

[1] [https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-fauci-those-
who-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-fauci-those-who-recover-
will-be-immune-2020-3)

